

"I can sell only what I like" - martian
http://www.sixmonthmba.com/2009/12/i-can-only-sell-what-i-like.html

======
thetrumanshow
This has made me rethink things a bit. Up until now I have always looked at
the mantra "Make something people want" through the lens of "Build something I
believe in". But I realize that my personal view of the world excludes lots of
interesting options.

